# Foundation shipped when too cold



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I placed on on-line order from Dadant for some of their 5.1 foundation, and asked that the order be held until the weather warmed. Unfortunately, someone along the line didn't get the message and I received the shipment during that wicked cold spell we just had. I opened the box and some of the sheets had shattered. So I called and e-mailed Dadant. End Result - They will be sending me a replacement box when the weather warms. (we set an April 1 target) - and I'll continue periodically buying from them. This is how customer service is supposed to work!!!


----------

